# Anyone ever tried Kickin Chicken wax?



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

Saw this wax on ebay and was wondering if anyone has ever tried it? I haven't been able to find any reviews or anything about it?


----------



## jaken1990 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was wondering the same


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Your really buying wax on eBay!? You can get dakine wax for like $5-$6 at about anywhere.


----------



## jaken1990 (Jul 31, 2012)

henry06x said:


> Your really buying wax on eBay!? You can get dakine wax for like $5-$6 at about anywhere.


No one has wax in stores for another few months around me... And the wax is 30oz for 20 bucks...


----------



## Brian-KC Wax (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, I am the owner of Kickin Chicken Wax. If you have any questions let me hear them.


----------



## jaken1990 (Jul 31, 2012)

I got a half case of KC wax, it drips and spreads nicely. It's a bit hard to scrape when it's cool. Tends to come off in chunks.

Overall great wax for the money. Very fast, smells nice too.


----------



## Brian-KC Wax (Jan 13, 2013)

jaken1990 said:


> I got a half case of KC wax, it drips and spreads nicely. It's a bit hard to scrape when it's cool. Tends to come off in chunks.
> 
> Overall great wax for the money. Very fast, smells nice too.


Right on. I am always trying to improve the wax. Your input is a huge help. I have some supplies coming hopefully this week that will fix the chunk issue. PM me your address and will send you some to try.


----------



## Mattizhere (Oct 31, 2012)

Brian-KC Wax said:


> Right on. I am always trying to improve the wax. Your input is a huge help. I have some supplies coming hopefully this week that will fix the chunk issue. PM me your address and will send you some to try.


I can second the wax is quite chunkey when i scrape but it works awesomly.. I even got some of my friends to use it. I hope i can get the non chunkey one soon


----------



## Brian-KC Wax (Jan 13, 2013)

Mattizhere said:


> I can second the wax is quite chunkey when i scrape but it works awesomly.. I even got some of my friends to use it. I hope i can get the non chunkey one soon


PM me your address also.


----------



## Brian-KC Wax (Jan 13, 2013)

Also wanted to say you can reuse the shavings. That is a great way to save some $$$.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

Brian-KC Wax said:


> Also wanted to say you can reuse the shavings. That is a great way to save some $$$.



Someone please correct me if I am wrong, when the wax is melted and then spread it changes the chemical composition of the wax and it is not reusable from what I understand. Otherwise I have been wasting money every couple rides.


----------



## Brian-KC Wax (Jan 13, 2013)

Eightfingers said:


> Someone please correct me if I am wrong, when the wax is melted and then spread it changes the chemical composition of the wax and it is not reusable from what I understand. Otherwise I have been wasting money every couple rides.


Nah, you can reuse it. I have been reusing for over 20 years with no issues. Though I scrape over a very clean area. If the scrapings get dirty I wouldn't reuse it. Just clean shavings only.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Eightfingers said:


> Someone please correct me if I am wrong, when the wax is melted and then spread it changes the chemical composition of the wax and it is not reusable from what I understand. Otherwise I have been wasting money every couple rides.


Wrong :WTF:


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

I've used this stuff before. Like it quite a bit performance wise. Somewhat difficult to scrape but I've definitely used worse.


----------



## Brian-KC Wax (Jan 13, 2013)

BackLip said:


> I've used this stuff before. Like it quite a bit performance wise. Somewhat difficult to scrape but I've definitely used worse.


Thanks man, just altered the formula a bit. Should be easier to scrape now. :yahoo:


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Where can I pick this stuff up? Scraping is the worst part of waxing for me (obviously?), so anything that can make it easier would be awesome if it performs well.

Brian KC: Id love to try some if you can send me a sample.


----------

